# To Knot or not to Knot



## DavidSpavin (Oct 12, 2007)

Where do you prefer the celtic knot decoration to be[?]


----------



## fernhills (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, I voted but don`t have a clue as how to make em.. Carl


----------



## rherrell (Oct 12, 2007)

You needed one more catagory: "Like 'em O.K. but they've been done to death".


----------



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> <br />You needed one more catagory: "Like 'em O.K. but they've been done to death".



I am with Rick, they are nice to look at though!


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 19, 2007)

Another choice would be "On the upper barrel on most pens, and the lower barrel on others." Plus David S. opened up a whole new world: celtic knots for center bands [][8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't vote; because my first choice would be as a centerband.  Of the poll options, the top would be my preference.


----------



## DavidSpavin (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Another choice would be "On the upper barrel on most pens, and the lower barrel on others." Plus David S. opened up a whole new world: celtic knots for center bands [][8D]


I started the poll before I had done the center band knot. Other wise I probebly would have included it.[]


----------



## doohboy24 (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't have a clue on how to do one, but like the top barrel one's I have seen.


----------



## mick (Oct 27, 2007)

I voted for top ...but that being said I really like em as a centerband also. I've done them on top and on both barrels. Both barrels are kind of busy. I've never done one on a lower barrel. Just my opinion but I don't think it's attractive.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 21, 2007)

I voted for top and bottom. I've never done one of these pens, but I want to.


----------



## Celt40 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all 
 Voted for top.


----------



## RONB (Nov 30, 2007)

I've tried both and like the top the best.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 30, 2007)

Love Celtic designs, but I would really like to see pens in a darker light, such as goth styles. And am hoping to make some, just in the process of figuring it out. BWU HAHAAHAHAHHAHAA....oops sorry, um...yeah. Well Halloween is less than a year away ya knows[}].  Heheh.

Later,
Gothyc Designs


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the knot on top.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Top Knot.[]


----------

